# Fish breeding difficulty?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

How hard is it to breed Rams and/or Firemouth Cichlids? I would like to breed a type of cichlid (preferably friendly) in a five-gallon. Is that possible, or is a 5g too small?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

a 5 is definitely too small for fire mouths and Rams may be aggressive toward each other in under a 15 gallon. You could try a dwarf tanginikan shell dweller, but I think you'd be better off keeping a pair of fish in a 15 or 20 gallon and using the 5 to hold fry.



> cichlid (preferably friendly)


 Cichlids are friendly toward the one who feeds them, they are not friendly toward other fish, esp. when they are breeding.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The hardest part of breeding substrate-spawning cichlids is getting a small enough first food. Microworms or newly hatched brine shrimp are a must.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okeydoke, thanks! I'll buy a twenty-gallon at some point today, hopefully  Thanks.


----------

